# Mi ha distrutto.



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

_Distrutto in tutti i sensi. Non mi ha risparmiato nulla. Sono abbattuto. Umiliato. Devastato. _
_Guardandomi negli occhi mi ha riempito di dettagli. Tutti i dettagli. _
_Un ghigno che non le conoscevo. Un coltello nello stomaco. Inopportuno: non serviva farmi così male. Non lo meritavo. _
_Il tutto ribadendomi che lei mi ama alla follia e "sono l'uomo della sua vita". _
_Sono entrato in questo forum per denigrarla. Dire quello che è. Quello che la considero. Urlarlo al mondo. _
_Ma forse questo non è un muro su cui scrivere insulti. _
_Ho letto qualcuno dei vostri interventi: questo mi pare un circolo dove confidarsi, chiedere consigli, condividere esperienze. _
_La amo, mi ama. Che fare?_
_Mi sento perso._


----------



## rossella (13 Luglio 2007)

non si capisce, cosa è successo? ti ha lasciato? spiega meglio...

ciao


----------



## rossella (13 Luglio 2007)

non si capisce, cosa è successo? ti ha lasciato? spiega meglio....

ciao


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

rossella ha detto:


> non si capisce, cosa è successo? ti ha lasciato? spiega meglio...


Mi ha tradito.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Mi ha tradito.


... Amico mio... Ti risulterà antipatico quello che sto per dirti... Ma non ha tradito TE... Ha tradito il "NOI" che avevate costruito INSIEME... Sembra un sofismo... Ma non lo è...


----------



## rossella (13 Luglio 2007)

ma chi è lei? tua moglie, la tua compagna? so cosa vuol dire essere traditi, è un dolore che non passa mai.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

rossella ha detto:


> ma chi è lei? tua moglie, la tua compagna? so cosa vuol dire essere traditi, è un dolore che non passa mai.


... E' un dolore che non *TI FAI* mai passare... E' diverso...


----------



## rossella (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... E' un dolore che non *TI FAI* mai passare... E' diverso...


anche questo è vero....fa più male sapere che ti ha mentito che il tradimento in sè stesso.


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

rossella ha detto:


> ma chi è lei? tua moglie, la tua compagna? so cosa vuol dire essere traditi, è un dolore che non passa mai.


E' mia moglie da 4 anni e mezzo (più due e mezzo di fidanzamento).
E' un dolore di stomaco, di testa, di cuore. Non sono le solite "corna" fra fidanzatini.
Il suo inutile infierire con dettagli, con quella sicumera, con la consapevolezza di averci fatto "solo sesso", mi fa rimbombare la testa. Lei in intimità con lui (un suo collega) non lo posso sopportare. Oltretutto lei sapeva benissimo che io e lui ci detestiamo e siamo agli antipodi come carattere. 
Il fatto che lei si comporti con me come se nulla fosse successo e mi ribadisca che mi ama, mi sconvolge.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

rossella ha detto:


> anche questo è vero....fa più male sapere che ti ha mentito che il tradimento in sè stesso.


... Amica mia, fa male perché tocca la TUA identità... E la manda in frantumi... Quell'identità era un dono dell'altro... Che ora non c'è più... In questo senso, è vero che "nulla sarà più come prima"... D'altra parte, in quel "prima", il traditore non poteva più starci... Quindi, bisogna dire: "PER FORTUNA, NULLA E' PIU' COME PRIMA", quindi, CHE FACCIO, ORA?... Questo è il punto... Ri-definire o sottrarsi?... Ri-costruire o costruire altrove?... Ognuno ha la sua risposta... Ognuno la sua strada...


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... Ti risulterà antipatico quello che sto per dirti... Ma non ha tradito TE... Ha tradito il "NOI" che avevate costruito INSIEME... Sembra un sofismo... Ma non lo è...


Sì, interpreti perfettamente quello che provo. Il fatto che abbia minato quelle che fino a poco prima erano nostre certezze, nostri progetti. Non ha avuto paura che tuttociò potrà distruggere quello che abbiamo costruito in 7 anni di complicità.


----------



## rossella (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica mia, fa male perché tocca la TUA identità... E la manda in frantumi... Quell'identità era un dono dell'altro... Che ora non c'è più... In questo senso, è vero che "nulla sarà più come prima"... D'altra parte, in quel "prima", il traditore non poteva più starci... Quindi, bisogna dire: "PER FORTUNA, NULLA E' PIU' COME PRIMA", quindi, CHE FACCIO, ORA?... Questo è il punto... Ri-definire o sottrarsi?... Ri-costruire o costruire altrove?... Ognuno ha la sua risposta... Ognuno la sua strada...


già, vero quello che dici, ma la difficoltà sta proprio nel sapere cosa fare. Se solo fossi stata in grado di saperlo, quanta sofferenza in meno e quanto tempo in più speso meglio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> E' mia moglie da 4 anni e mezzo (più due e mezzo di fidanzamento).
> E' un dolore di stomaco, di testa, di cuore. Non sono le solite "corna" fra fidanzatini.
> Il suo inutile infierire con dettagli, con quella sicumera, con la consapevolezza di averci fatto "solo sesso", mi fa rimbombare la testa. Lei in intimità con lui (un suo collega) non lo posso sopportare. Oltretutto lei sapeva benissimo che io e lui ci detestiamo e siamo agli antipodi come carattere.
> Il fatto che lei si comporti con me come se nulla fosse successo e mi ribadisca che mi ama, mi sconvolge.


... Amico mio... La minimizzazione da parte del traditore e la drammatizzazione da parte del tradito, è nella natura delle cose... E' un aspetto che colpisce... Sempre... Dipende dal diverso modo di "costruire" gli eventi... Accetta il tuo dolore, abbraccialo... Ti parla di te stesso... Sei tu che parli a te stesso... Accettalo, perché è il tuo migliore alleato... Presentalo anche a tua moglie... Mostrale tutto il tuo dolore... Che ti conosca fino in fondo... Anche quando soffri per lei... Mostra i PARTICOLARI del tuo dolore... Così come lei, ti ha mostrato i PARTICOLARI delle sue azioni... CONTRAPPONI uno all'altra... Poi, rifletti... Prendi tempo... Esercita l'arte della "comprensione"... Che non significa "giustificazione"... Attendi... Elabora l'esperienza... Cerca di trasformarti in un osservatore esterno... Immobile... Puro... Porta la pace dentro di te... Come il mare... Quando la tempesta è terminata... Poi, SCEGLI... DECIDI... Ricordando che puoi decidere qualunque cosa... Ogni possibilità è lì, davanti a te... Il tuo dolore, ti parla anche di questo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Sì, interpreti perfettamente quello che provo. Il fatto che abbia minato quelle che fino a poco prima erano nostre certezze, nostri progetti. Non ha avuto paura che tuttociò potrà distruggere quello che abbiamo costruito in 7 anni di complicità.


... Amico mio... Non voglio essere brutale con te... Ma te lo devo dire... In questi sette anni, tu e lei, avete costruito ANCHE questo tradimento... Prova a rifletterci... Non sentirti ferito da quello che ti ho scritto... Riflettici...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

rossella ha detto:


> già, vero quello che dici, ma la difficoltà sta proprio nel sapere cosa fare. Se solo fossi stata in grado di saperlo, quanta sofferenza in meno e quanto tempo in più speso meglio.


... Amica mia... Attenta, quel tuo "_saperlo_", *E'* tutta quella sofferenza e quel tempo speso... Per arrivare a "_saperlo_", tu, non avevi che quella strada... Sofferenza e tempo... Capisci?


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Elabora l'esperienza... Cerca di trasformarti in un osservatore esterno... Immobile... Puro... Porta la pace dentro di te... Come il mare... Quando la tempesta è terminata...


Vedi, il problema è il sapere i dettagli. Io potrei scrivere la sceneggiatura di quello che hanno fatto. Nei minimi particolari. Probabilmente il fatto di raccontarmela per lei è stata una liberazione, ma io potrò mai rimuovere questi "flash" in cui vedo mia moglie (la donna che amo, con cui ho condiviso i momenti migliori della mia vita e a cui ho dato le chiavi del mio cuore) "alle prese" a livello sessuale con qualcuno che odio (e lei sa che lo odio)? Per giunta confessandomi, con sguardo angelico, che gli è piaciuto. Come potrò?


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... Non voglio essere brutale con te... Ma te lo devo dire... In questi sette anni, tu e lei, avete costruito ANCHE questo tradimento... Prova a rifletterci... Non sentirti ferito da quello che ti ho scritto... Riflettici...


Spiegami. Non ti seguo. Scusami...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Vedi, il problema è il sapere i dettagli. Io potrei scrivere la sceneggiatura di quello che hanno fatto. Nei minimi particolari. Probabilmente il fatto di raccontarmela per lei è stata una liberazione, ma io potrò mai rimuovere questi "flash" in cui vedo mia moglie (la donna che amo, con cui ho condiviso i momenti migliori della mia vita e a cui ho dato le chiavi del mio cuore) "alle prese" a livello sessuale con qualcuno che odio (e lei sa che lo odio)? Per giunta confessandomi, con sguardo angelico, che gli è piaciuto. Come potrò?


... Amico mio... Non ti conosco e quindi non so dirti se potrai superare tutto questo, ma una cosa la so: se una possibilità esiste, sta nel cambiare il SIGNIFICATO delle cose... NULLA è INSUPERABILE... Nulla... Ma devi volerlo fare... Questo è il punto... Prenditi il tempo per riflettere... Tutto quello che ti serve... Rielabora l'accaduto... RICOSTRUISCILO in modo diverso... Mutane il SIGNIFICATO... Questa è la strada... Una strada che puoi percorrere solamente se TU lo vuoi veramente fare... Se lo volete fare... Prenditi il tempo per trovare la risposta a questa domanda: posso ancora costruire qualcosa, che mi dia GIOIA, con questa donna?... Trovata, con calma, la risposta, AGISCI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Spiegami. Non ti seguo. Scusami...


... Intendo dire che la POSSIBILITA' che quel tradimento si concretizzasse, era, "in nuce", in embrione, nel VOSTRO rapporto... Nella SUA specifica natura... Quindi, devi comprendere cosa ha creato "attrito" tra quello che avete costruito insieme e i bisogni, le necessità, lo sviluppo del Sè, di tua moglie... Cosa cercava tua moglie nella relazione con l'altro?... Quali disagi, quali bisogni ha AGITO? Vedi, è una banale opinione affermare che "se ne poteva parlare"... Non è vero... Spesso, le persone, AGISCONO i loro significati invece di esprimerli a parole... Allora, dobbiamo provare, se lo vogliamo, ha capire il SIGNIFICATO delle cose... Ancor prima di GIUDICARLE...


----------



## Old flavy (13 Luglio 2007)

so benissimo come ti senti....
nel mio caso sn state le corna da fidanzati,non so come possano essere le corna da sposati...probabilmente ancora peggio.e poi il copione è sempre lo stesso..i soggetti sempre quelli ...il collega la collega...


sfogati pure con noi se ti va...qui ormai facciamo di tutto ci confidiamo urliamo il nostro dolore .....la decisione poi la prenderai tu...ma nel frattempo sfogandoti con noi e confrontandotispero tu possa alleviare un po il tuo dolore.
è difficilissomo lo so....e farlo da solo ancora di piu 
noi siamo qui


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> so benissimo come ti senti....
> nel mio caso sn state le corna da fidanzati,non so come possano essere le corna da sposati...probabilmente ancora peggio.e poi il copione è sempre lo stesso..i soggetti sempre quelli ...il collega la collega...
> 
> 
> ...


... Il copione, amica mia, *E'* sempre diverso... Diverso come i significati personali... Sono i "personaggi" ad essere sempre uguali... Perché sono i "personaggi" del "possibile"... Del quotidiano... Delle nostre vite... Il collega, la collega, l'amica, la collaboratrice... Come potrebbe essere diverso?... Un abbraccio...


----------



## Donata (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... La minimizzazione da parte del traditore e la drammatizzazione da parte del tradito, è nella natura delle cose... E' un aspetto che colpisce... Sempre... Dipende dal diverso modo di "costruire" gli eventi... Accetta il tuo dolore, abbraccialo... Ti parla di te stesso... Sei tu che parli a te stesso... Accettalo, perché è il tuo migliore alleato... Presentalo anche a tua moglie... Mostrale tutto il tuo dolore... Che ti conosca fino in fondo... Anche quando soffri per lei... Mostra i PARTICOLARI del tuo dolore... Così come lei, ti ha mostrato i PARTICOLARI delle sue azioni... CONTRAPPONI uno all'altra... Poi, rifletti... Prendi tempo... Esercita l'arte della "comprensione"... Che non significa "giustificazione"... Attendi... Elabora l'esperienza... Cerca di trasformarti in un osservatore esterno... Immobile... Puro... Porta la pace dentro di te... Come il mare... Quando la tempesta è terminata... Poi, SCEGLI... DECIDI... Ricordando che puoi decidere qualunque cosa... Ogni possibilità è lì, davanti a te... Il tuo dolore, ti parla anche di questo...


chen quando scrivi queste cose sei stupendo! e fregatene degli invidiosi che te ne importa quando si ha una testa come la tua?


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

Donata ha detto:


> chen quando scrivi queste cose sei stupendo! e fregatene degli invidiosi che te ne importa quando si ha una testa come la tua?


... Lascia perdere... Amica mia... Scrivi d'altro...


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> so benissimo come ti senti....


In effetti credo di rientrare nella casistica "classica". E' stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Nulla lasciava presagire una botta simile, fin quando le "cene fra colleghi" si facevano troppo frequenti e i "resto ancora un paio d'ore in ufficio" non avevano ragion d'essere. E' stato tutto così rapido... Immaginare il modo in cui questa porcata fra loro è iniziata mi fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Non riconosco più la donna che ho sposato e che i suoi genitori mi hanno affidato. Forse sono uno sfigato idealista e vivo in un tempo che non mi appartiene e tutto questo mi fa soffrire più del dovuto.


----------



## Old flavy (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> I Immaginare il modo in cui questa porcata fra loro è iniziata mi fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Non riconosco più la donna che ho sposato e che i suoi genitori mi hanno affidato. Forse sono uno sfigato idealista e vivo in un tempo che non mi appartiene e tutto questo mi fa soffrire più del dovuto.


IMMAGINARE IL MODO IN CUI E' INIZIATA...ALLE TUE SPALLE ....AH COME TI CAPISCO
non sei uno sfigato idealista,sei una persona rara. ce ne fossero come te 
ti aguro tutto il ben del mondo


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> In effetti credo di rientrare nella casistica "classica". E' stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Nulla lasciava presagire una botta simile, fin quando le "cene fra colleghi" si facevano troppo frequenti e i "resto ancora un paio d'ore in ufficio" non avevano ragion d'essere. E' stato tutto così rapido... Immaginare il modo in cui questa porcata fra loro è iniziata mi fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Non riconosco più la donna che ho sposato e che i suoi genitori mi hanno affidato. Forse sono uno sfigato idealista e vivo in un tempo che non mi appartiene e tutto questo mi fa soffrire più del dovuto.


... STOP, amico mio... Vuoi salvarti?... Smettila di immaginare, smettila di rimuginare... Blocca il traffico mentale... Non sprecare energie... Quel ch'è stato è stato... Vivi QUI E ORA... Rilassati... Nessuno ti ha affidato nessuno... Non sei uno sfigato... *SEI*... E basta... Non vivi in un tempo che non ti appartiene... *VIVI*... E basta... Rallenta, rallenta... Respira... Raccogli le energie... Concentrati in te stesso... E quando starai meglio... AGISCI...


----------



## Old adsodamelk (13 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Smettila di immaginare, smettila di rimuginare... Blocca il traffico mentale... Non sprecare energie... Quel ch'è stato è stato...


Hai ragione. In linea teorica bisognerebbe spegnere il cervello e resettare tutto.
Ma il fatto che lui me l'abbia "sporcata" e, soprattutto lei si sia fatta consapevolmente "sbatt.re" (scusate il termine forte, ma è quello che lei ha usato nel suo vomitevole resoconto) da lui e lei abbia cercato questo approccio, mi pulsa in testa.


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Hai ragione. In linea teorica bisognerebbe spegnere il cervello e resettare tutto.
> Ma il fatto che lui me l'abbia "sporcata" e, soprattutto lei si sia fatta consapevolmente "sbatt.re" (scusate il termine forte, ma è quello che lei ha usato nel suo vomitevole resoconto) da lui e lei abbia cercato questo approccio, mi pulsa in testa.


Questa cosa devi esorcizzarla..... Ma i particolari li hai chiesti tu o te li ha raccontati lei spontaneamente ? Scusami, ma ritengo stà cosa molto importante....


----------



## @lex (13 Luglio 2007)

cià m'chè!!!


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cià m'chè!!!


Uè !!!!! Càp d' brasciòl, còm stè ?


----------



## @lex (13 Luglio 2007)

je sto' bbun!!
tu starai meglio di me sicuro.​


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> je sto' bbun!!
> 
> 
> tu starai meglio di me sicuro.​


Abbastanza bene, vero.... Prove generali, come sai... Tutto sommato bene. E' difficile, ma si va avanti. Ci vuole tempo e pazienza...
Bello sto forum, vero ? Non mi sembra vero di non avere quei quattro fighetti tra le balle... Sono di una noia mortale....gente che può stare a parlare ore e ore del tempo e delle mezze stagioni che non ci sono più.... Mi dispiace solo per un paio di persone, che non ho fatto in tempo a capire fino in fondo. Ma forse non mi sono perso nulla comunque.....


----------



## @lex (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Abbastanza bene, vero.... Prove generali, come sai... Tutto sommato bene. E' difficile, ma si va avanti. Ci vuole tempo e pazienza...
> Bello sto forum, vero ? Non mi sembra vero di non avere quei quattro fighetti tra le balle... Sono di una noia mortale....gente che può stare a parlare ore e ore del tempo e delle mezze stagioni che non ci sono più.... Mi dispiace solo per un paio di persone, che non ho fatto in tempo a capire fino in fondo. Ma forse non mi sono perso nulla comunque.....


So, so e spero che tutto vada avanti x il meglio. Per il resto non parlerei di dol in quanto mi sembra un'esercizio inutile. Ho lasciato molte volte il mio inirizzo e-mail e se qualcuno con cui ho interagito x + di un anno vuole contattarmi sa come fare. se non lo fa non le/gli interessa e quindi deduco fosse (anche se però ne sono consapevole) solo un calesse e non amore.....


----------



## JDM (13 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> So, so e spero che tutto vada avanti x il meglio. Per il resto non parlerei di dol in quanto mi sembra un'esercizio inutile. Ho lasciato molte volte il mio inirizzo e-mail e se qualcuno con cui ho interagito x + di un anno vuole contattarmi sa come fare. se non lo fa non le/gli interessa e quindi deduco fosse (anche se però ne sono consapevole) solo un calesse e non amore.....


Infatti, di DOL non ne parlo e nun me ne pò fregà de meno... Era solo un cenno, d'obbligo vista la situazione, in realtà era un modo per sottolineare l'aria nuova che si respira qui....
E poi c'è Marì, Anna, Cat, Iago, Micia, ora anche Stermi.... cosa si può volere di più ? E tra poco arriva anche MK..... Il meglio del meglio.....ahahahahah
E poi, chi stava qui da tempo non è niente male... Datti una lettura a quel tipazzo di Chensamurai, a Fedifrago, a Persa/ritrovata, per citare i primi che mi hanno colpito..... Altro pianeta, altro viaggio.

PS = Altro in senso di One More, non in contrapposizione.


----------



## @lex (13 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Infatti, di DOL non ne parlo e nun me ne pò fregà de meno... Era solo un cenno, d'obbligo vista la situazione, in realtà era un modo per sottolineare l'aria nuova che si respira qui....
> E poi c'è Marì, Anna, Cat, Iago, Micia, ora anche Stermi.... cosa si può volere di più ? E tra poco arriva anche MK..... Il meglio del meglio.....ahahahahah
> E poi, chi stava qui da tempo non è niente male... Datti una lettura a quel tipazzo di Chensamurai, a Fedifrago, a Persa/ritrovata, per citare i primi che mi hanno colpito..... Altro pianeta, altro viaggio.
> 
> PS = Altro in senso di One More, non in contrapposizione.


praticamente non ho letto di nessuno e se avrò tempo e curiosità lo farò....
per il resto sono d'accordo altro giro, altro regalo


----------



## Old adsodamelk (17 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Questa cosa devi esorcizzarla.....


Non è per niente facile...



JDM ha detto:


> Ma i particolari li hai chiesti tu o te li ha raccontati lei spontaneamente ? Scusami, ma ritengo stà cosa molto importante....


I particolari me li ha raccontati lei spontaneamente. Io non le ho chiesto null, nè l'ho fermata nel racconto. Mi ha elencato tutto. Tutto. Con la malizia tipica di una ragazzina biricchina. Senza pentimento. Con un sorriso di sfida e scherno ma nello stesso tempo di piacere. Quasi come a dire: "Hai visto che roba la tua donna?"
Un atteggiamento che cozza molto con il suo sguardo angelico e con il suo modo di fare dolce e premuroso.
Perchè la ritieni importante?


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Non è per niente facile...
> 
> 
> I particolari me li ha raccontati lei spontaneamente. Io non le ho chiesto null, nè l'ho fermata nel racconto. *Mi ha elencato tutto. Tutto. Con la malizia tipica di una ragazzina biricchina. Senza pentimento. Con un sorriso di sfida e scherno ma nello stesso tempo di piacere. Quasi come a dire: "Hai visto che roba la tua donna?"*
> ...


Secondo te non è importante ferire volontariamente uno che ti ama?
Scusa le parole, ma io ad una così l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa a calci nel culo...non per quello che ha fatto, ma per il modo in cui te l'ha raccontato. Poi ognuno vede le cose a modo suo, è chiaro.


----------



## Iris (17 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo te non è importante ferire volontariamente uno che ti ama?
> Scusa le parole, ma io ad una così l'avrei sbattuta fuori di casa a calci nel culo...non per quello che ha fatto, ma per il modo in cui te l'ha raccontato. Poi ognuno vede le cose a modo suo, è chiaro.


Straquoto.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> In effetti credo di rientrare nella casistica "classica". E' stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Nulla lasciava presagire una botta simile, fin quando le "cene fra colleghi" si facevano troppo frequenti e i "resto ancora un paio d'ore in ufficio" non avevano ragion d'essere. E' stato tutto così rapido... Immaginare il modo in cui questa porcata fra loro è iniziata mi fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Non riconosco più la donna che ho sposato e che i suoi genitori mi hanno affidato. Forse sono uno sfigato idealista e vivo in un tempo che non mi appartiene e tutto questo mi fa soffrire più del dovuto.


 
i suoi genitori te l'hanno affidata???
si affidano i bambini piccoli, le cose materiali, gli animali ma non le persone adulte...
cioè, ti hanno esplicitamente detto: te la affidiamo?
certo che dovevano avere un'idea delle capacità della figlia davvero notevole...


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*adsodamelk*

Chen dice benissimo quando espone le sue teorie.... ma io sono molto scettica, e un filino cinica, di quel cinismo che evita le infezioni e taglia chirurgicamente!
Tralascio il fatto che ti sia stata affidata..... madame è più autonoma di una carovana di beduini!!!
Credo che il problema sia uno solo, lei ha trovato soddisfacente compiacersi dei suoi exploits sessuali e delle sue sceneggiate a 90°.... sei tu che devi decidere se e come accettare o respingere questo trattamento.
Perdona ma se tu stesso dici che questa sfrontata "birichina" era tutta gioiosa di raccontare le sue gran di manovre.... credo proprio che quella sia e con quella ti debba raffrontare.  Garanzie non ce ne sono mai ma con lei proprio bisognerebbe farsi un'assicurazione contro le protuberanze frontali, per come ha condotto la faccenda!
Di solito sono molto predisposta a ragionare, valutare, capire... qui non ho la sensazione che ci sia granchè da capire!!!
Decidi se è questa la persona con la quale vuoi passare la vita e sei sei disposto rischiare... sarò pessimista ma, se è vero che lei ha tradito il NOI, tanto vale che il NOI diventi una parola con senso compiuto, ora siete due IO in cui uno se ne infischia dell'altro e pretende il placet (non per nulla ha fatto quella confessione... la tua attenzione, la disponibuilità ed il perdono lei le considera implicite e dovute)!!!
Nel compendio del tuo IO c'è anche l'idea che TU dovresti avere di te stesso e del rispetto che ti devi e.... collateralmente che lei ti dovrebbe, ma dubito possa dartene visto che anche quello che dovrebbe a sè stessa latita!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chen dice benissimo quando espone le sue teorie.... ma io sono molto scettica, e un filino cinica, di quel cinismo che evita le infezioni e taglia chirurgicamente!
> Tralascio il fatto che ti sia stata affidata..... madame è più autonoma di una carovana di beduini!!!
> Credo che il problema sia uno solo, lei ha trovato soddisfacente compiacersi dei suoi exploits sessuali e delle sue sceneggiate a 90°.... sei tu che devi decidere se e come accettare o respingere questo trattamento.
> Perdona ma se tu stesso dici che questa sfrontata "birichina" era tutta gioiosa di raccontare le sue gran di manovre.... credo proprio che quella sia e con quella ti debba raffrontare. Garanzie non ce ne sono mai ma con lei proprio bisognerebbe farsi un'assicurazione contro le protuberanze frontali, per come ha condotto la faccenda!
> ...


----------



## Vassago (18 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> _La amo, mi ama. Che fare?_
> _Mi sento perso._




Fossi in te ricomincerei da qui...
Ritengo che la sua fedele cronistoria non sia stata dettata dalla volontà di ferirti, quanto da un inconscio desiderio di purificazione (mi autocostringo a raccontarti tutto nei minimi dettagli, affinchè la mia immagine venga ad essere il più denigrata possibile, come merito).
Scusa se te lo chiedo...ma, nonostante il tuo stato di confusione, ti senti ancora attratto da lei? Oppure il suo resoconto dettagliato ti ha lasciato rintronato e ora ti dibatti tra il desiderio di possederla furiosamente e quello di non sfiorarla neppure con un dito?


----------



## Old adsodamelk (18 Luglio 2007)

Vassago ha detto:


> (mi autocostringo a raccontarti tutto nei minimi dettagli, affinchè la mia immagine venga ad essere il più denigrata possibile, come merito).


Lettura originale. Ma la associ ad un tentativo di lei di "vuotare il sacco" e liberarsi dal peso che ha dentro per cancellare questo episodio e ripartire con la nostra storia?



Vassago ha detto:


> nonostante il tuo stato di confusione, ti senti ancora attratto da lei? Oppure il suo resoconto dettagliato ti ha lasciato rintronato e ora ti dibatti tra il desiderio di possederla furiosamente e quello di non sfiorarla neppure con un dito?


E' strana la parte "sessuale" del dopo-tradimento, per quanto mi riguarda. Mi sconvolge e mi rattrista allo stesso tempo. Difficile da spiegare, ma ci proverò, perchè mi serve come valvola di sfogo e come condivisione delle esperienze con il forum.
E' capitato di aver fatto l'amore con lei, dopo il suo indegno comportamento.
Inizialmente è stata una sensazione annebbiata, diversa dal solito. Un rapporto meccanico, deludente, quasi "dovuto" ma con una donna che non ho sentito più mia.
Successivamente (tra l'altro è capitato di farlo in bagno: situazione fino ad ora di per sè originale per noi), in me è però cresciuta col passare dei giorni una sensazione di animalesca euforia nel voler riappropiarmi di ciò che era mio e qualcuno mi ha tolto.
Questa che provo è una sensazione che non mi fa stare bene con me stesso. La reputo una pulsione talmente bassa e mi fa ribrezzo il sol pensiero che io possa elaborare pensieri del genere.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Luglio 2007)

Le hai chiesto perchè ti ha detto tutto?
Forse tu vedevi sorrisi sarcastici, invece erano sorrisi tirati dic hi sa di ferire, ma pensa di poter ricostruire solo sulla sincerità...
forse hai visto ciò che volevi.
Lei che dice?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Lettura originale. Ma la associ ad un tentativo di lei di "vuotare il sacco" e liberarsi dal peso che ha dentro per cancellare questo episodio e ripartire con la nostra storia?
> 
> 
> E' strana la parte "sessuale" del dopo-tradimento, per quanto mi riguarda. Mi sconvolge e mi rattrista allo stesso tempo. Difficile da spiegare, ma ci proverò, perchè mi serve come valvola di sfogo e come condivisione delle esperienze con il forum.
> ...


Forse, come hai detto in precedenza, lei ha sottolineato proprio l'aspetto puramente "istintuale" di quel rapporto per farti capire che lei gradisce anche un tipo di sesso diverso da quello che normalmente avevate (vedi l'originalità nel farlo in bagno)..

Avete mai affrontato senza alcun pudore il discorso su come piace a te e come piace davvero a lei fare sesso? Non hai mai avvertito insoddisfazione in lei quando avevate rapporti prima del tradimento?


----------



## Vassago (18 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Lettura originale. Ma la associ ad un tentativo di lei di "vuotare il sacco" e liberarsi dal peso che ha dentro per cancellare questo episodio e ripartire con la nostra storia?
> 
> 
> E' strana la parte "sessuale" del dopo-tradimento, per quanto mi riguarda. Mi sconvolge e mi rattrista allo stesso tempo. Difficile da spiegare, ma ci proverò, perchè mi serve come valvola di sfogo e come condivisione delle esperienze con il forum.
> ...



Ti capisco perfettamente...la prima volta del "dopo" volta (che gioco di parole del cacchio) è la più difficile e imbarazzante.
Ma c'è stata, no? E sono felice per te.
Non ti fare troppe pippe mentali su quello che stai provando mentre stai con lei in quei momenti.
Tieni presente che hai (avete) appena subìto uno tsunami emozionale ed è tempo di ricostruzione.
Plausibilissimo che sia un pò come ricominciare da una tabula rasa.
E' però sintomatico il fatto che stiate sperimentando nuove sensazioni (l'idea di farlo in bagno, cosa insolita, è partita da te o da lei?).
E, anche se non lo hai detto, è plausibilissimo che una parte di te (più o meno silenziosamente) in quei momenti si tormenti chiedendosi a cosa (a chi) lei stia pensando in quel preciso istante.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Lettura originale. Ma la associ ad un tentativo di lei di "vuotare il sacco" e liberarsi dal peso che ha dentro per cancellare questo episodio e ripartire con la nostra storia?
> 
> 
> E' strana la parte "sessuale" del dopo-tradimento, per quanto mi riguarda. Mi sconvolge e mi rattrista allo stesso tempo. Difficile da spiegare, ma ci proverò, perchè mi serve come valvola di sfogo e come condivisione delle esperienze con il forum.
> ...


 
Caro Adso, Ho letto il tuo racconto... davvero inquietante... ciò che mi sorprende davvero è la volontà di ferire. non so è come se tu le avessi fatto qualcosa, come se lei volesse farti scontare chissà quale colpa. Fossi in te indagherei su questo aspetto. capire al di la della sbandata e della volontà momentanea di trasgredire il motivo per cui è scesa nei particolari. Per umiliarti ancora di più? non riesco davvero a capire sopratutto se questo vuole essere un primo passo verso un tentativo di riappacificazione. Un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old adsodamelk (18 Luglio 2007)

Vassago ha detto:


> l'idea di farlo in bagno, cosa insolita, è partita da te o da lei?


Da me. E' stato come un raptus. Una scossa elettrica.
Era nuda dopo la doccia e si asciugava i capelli. Io ero in doccia e stavo uscendo. Ho notato che dallo specchio mi fissava con quell'aria di sfida che descrivevo prima (e che prima dell'orrendo episodio non aveva). L'ho desiderata e l'ho presa. Non so se ho fatto bene, anche perchè sono confuso sul fatto di restarci assieme. Non so se sia un bene.



Vassago ha detto:


> è plausibilissimo che una parte di te (più o meno silenziosamente) in quei momenti si tormenti chiedendosi a cosa (a chi) lei stia pensando in quel preciso istante.


Il fatto che lei possa pensare a lui mi aumenta la voglia di farla mia e di reimpossessarmi di lei. E' un circolo strano da cui temo di non uscire a breve. E' solo mia questa sensazione?


----------



## Bruja (18 Luglio 2007)

*asdodamelk*



adsodamelk ha detto:


> Da me. E' stato come un raptus. Una scossa elettrica.
> Era nuda dopo la doccia e si asciugava i capelli. Io ero in doccia e stavo uscendo. Ho notato che dallo specchio mi fissava con quell'aria di sfida che descrivevo prima (e che prima dell'orrendo episodio non aveva). L'ho desiderata e l'ho presa. Non so se ho fatto bene, anche perchè sono confuso sul fatto di restarci assieme. Non so se sia un bene.
> 
> 
> Il fatto che lei possa pensare a lui mi aumenta la voglia di farla mia e di reimpossessarmi di lei. E' un circolo strano da cui temo di non uscire a breve. E' solo mia questa sensazione?


La vuoi come possesso per affrancare il fatto che anche tu puoi "sbattertela" (scusa il francesismo) ma in tutto questo non c'è posto per l'amore.  All'amore serve qualcosa che lei ai tuoi occhi ha perso definitivamente...
Mi fermo qui, il vostro futuro lascio alla tua interpretazione, ma pensa male, è più facile che ci prendi!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (18 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Da me. E' stato come un raptus. Una scossa elettrica.
> Era nuda dopo la doccia e si asciugava i capelli. Io ero in doccia e stavo uscendo. Ho notato che dallo specchio mi fissava con quell'aria di sfida che descrivevo prima (e che prima dell'orrendo episodio non aveva). L'ho desiderata e l'ho presa. Non so se ho fatto bene, anche perchè sono confuso sul fatto di restarci assieme. Non so se sia un bene.
> 
> 
> * Il fatto che lei possa pensare a lui mi aumenta la voglia di farla mia e di reimpossessarmi di lei.* E' un circolo strano da cui temo di non uscire a breve. E' solo mia questa sensazione?


Quella è la prima fase, la seconda fase sarà esattamente l'opposto.


----------



## Old adsodamelk (19 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avete mai affrontato senza alcun pudore il discorso su come piace a te e come piace davvero a lei fare sesso? Non hai mai avvertito insoddisfazione in lei quando avevate rapporti prima del tradimento?


Non ha mai esternato problemi di insoddisfazione. E' pluriorgasmica, tra l'altro. Quando facciamo l'amore gode più e più volte.


----------



## Old adsodamelk (19 Luglio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Fossi in te indagherei su questo aspetto.


Grazie dei consigli. In qs. forum c'è molta empatia.
Quello che mi fa ulteriormente male è la scelta dell'individuo, che nel suo lungo e particolareggiato resoconto, lei mi dice essere stata ponderata. 
Sapeva che lui rappresenta quanto di più odioso io trovi in un essere umano ed ha scelto lui.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Grazie dei consigli. In qs. forum c'è molta empatia.
> Quello che mi fa ulteriormente male è la scelta dell'individuo, che nel suo lungo e particolareggiato resoconto, lei mi dice essere stata ponderata.
> * Sapeva che lui rappresenta quanto di più odioso io trovi in un essere umano ed ha scelto lui.*


... e' un classico.

Comunque, anche se fosse stato di tuo gusto, la pillola da ingoiare e' sempre amara.


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*adsodamelk*



adsodamelk ha detto:


> Non ha mai esternato problemi di insoddisfazione. E' pluriorgasmica, tra l'altro. Quando facciamo l'amore gode più e più volte.


 
ahii ahii.... ha quello che vuole, a letto non le manca nulla ma va con uno per sesso, ti fa il resoconto e tu stai ancora a farti domande?
Duemila anni fa circa un certo Claudio aveva una moglie uguale.... a cui proprio non mancava nulla, ricchezza, potere e perfino amanti, eppure andava nella suburra a cercare emozioni forti.... si chiamava Messalina.
Era molto meno stupida e più "politica" di quanto se ne sappia, ma lei era così, e Claudio (casualmente imperatore) se la faceva stare bene per motivi suoi... (Merssalina era scaltra ed intelligente!!!). Forse anche la tua ha qualità nascoste se borbottando comunque reggi...
Ergo o te la fai star bene anche tu o cambi atteggiamento, non ci sono altre scelte.
Bruja

p.s.  .... e se speri che cambi registro vuol dire che vivi di speranze....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Non ha mai esternato problemi di insoddisfazione. E' pluriorgasmica, tra l'altro. Quando facciamo l'amore gode più e più volte.


Ehmmm......... Aspetta che torno dopo


----------



## Old Angel (19 Luglio 2007)

Scusa ma per come te l'ha detto, visto che non c'è un minimo di pentimento, anzi sembra quasi il contrario, pensi di riuscir ad aver ancora fiducia di lei? di riuscir a vivere tranquillo senza roderti il fegato ogni volta che non è con te?


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehmmm......... Aspetta che torno dopo


 
Torna qui jena.... abbi il coraggio delle tue opinioni!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Torna qui jena.... abbi il coraggio delle tue opinioni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che l'abbia "disorientata" quel multiorgasmica!


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che l'abbia "disorientata" quel multiorgasmica!


 
In affetti mi domandavo anch'io COSA voglia veramente quella donna? Forse il macho da copertina? Dalla descrizione questo tizio parrebbe più lo stronzetto del rione che se la tira e anche quando si scaccola il naso!
Bah.....
Bruja


p.s. Sto pensando che età a parte, sarà difficile che mi faccia l'amante..... e quando briscola lo trovo uno decente!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Non ha mai esternato problemi di insoddisfazione. E' pluriorgasmica, tra l'altro. Quando facciamo l'amore gode più e più volte.


non è una Donna (come direbbe TBT) è di piu'!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Di 'ma tu l'hai mai visto "Harry ti presento Sally"!?


Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è una Donna (come direbbe TBT) è di piu'!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piccole iene crescono?!?!?


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> non è una Donna (come direbbe TBT) è di piu'!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì, però non vale.... non potete farmi venire la sindrome del "tenetemi la mano" tre volte al giorno!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che l'abbia "disorientata" quel multiorgasmica!


No, e' che queste affermazioni le ricollego al post di Verena 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e alle leggende metropolitane


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Piccole iene crescono?!?!?


 
lo considero un complimento!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!


----------



## Old roby (19 Luglio 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Sì, interpreti perfettamente quello che provo. Il fatto che abbia minato quelle che fino a poco prima erano nostre certezze, nostri progetti. Non ha avuto paura che tuttociò potrà distruggere quello che abbiamo costruito in 7 anni di complicità.


più che non aver avuto paura che il suo comportamento potesse distruggere tutto....non consideri che potrebbe aver accettato il rischio???? io sarò ingenua o forse vivo da un'altra parte....ma quando con il tuo compagno si crea una complicità tale da essere unica, anche a letto....l'idea che possa fare con un' altra quello che fa con te, toccarla, baciarla, accarezzarla.....mi fa stare male.... cerca di essere forte e lucido, per quanto può essere possibile in questo momento....un abraccio


----------



## Old roby (19 Luglio 2007)

roby ha detto:


> più che non aver avuto paura che il suo comportamento potesse distruggere tutto....non consideri che potrebbe aver accettato il rischio???? io sarò ingenua o forse vivo da un'altra parte....ma quando con il tuo compagno si crea una complicità tale da essere unica, anche a letto....l'idea che possa fare con un' altra quello che fa con te, toccarla, baciarla, accarezzarla.....mi fa stare male.... cerca di essere forte e lucido, per quanto può essere possibile in questo momento....un abraccio


ops....abbraccio


----------



## Old roby (19 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica mia... Attenta, quel tuo "_saperlo_", *E'* tutta quella sofferenza e quel tempo speso... Per arrivare a "_saperlo_", tu, non avevi che quella strada... Sofferenza e tempo... Capisci?


ma come fai ad avere sempre la risposta che nessuno vuole sentirsi dare ma che  è l'unica costruttiva?....un bacio chen.....


----------



## Old errezero (27 Luglio 2007)

caro adosodamelk... quello che provi tu lo prova solo chi ama veramente.....chi non ha provato il gusto amaro del tradimento non può capire...per niente..ti chiedi se continuare a starci o meno....puoi sentire mille consigli..mille opinioni..il cervello vola da se....si riempie di mille ossessioni...di film immaginari..lei con l'altro..o nel mio caso..lui con l'altra... è un giro di giostra.....se non hai figli lasciala....rimetti in piedi la tua dignità....è meglio soffrire da soli......ricominciare?? il problema è che non si dimentica...che niente è come prima.....il tarlo è sempre lì..puoi far l'amore mille volte....alla fine ti rimane un orgasmo amaro...troppo amaro da contenere....il tempo farà il suo corso...che tu ci rimanga o meno...il tempo guarisce l'apparenza ma non l'anima..
saluti


----------



## Old adsodamelk (30 Luglio 2007)

errezero ha detto:


> .....il tarlo è sempre lì..puoi far l'amore mille volte....alla fine ti rimane un orgasmo amaro...troppo amaro da contenere....il tempo farà il suo corso...che tu ci rimanga o meno...il tempo guarisce l'apparenza ma non l'anima..


Belle parole. Ti ringrazio. Sono molto confuso e frastornato dalla situazione e, come ben spieghi, il tarlo è sempre lì che mi soffia nell'orecchio...
Andremo in vacanza assieme tra qualche ora. Poi farò un bilancio e trarrò conclusioni...
Buona vacanza a tutti. Ci risentiamo presto.


----------



## Old errezero (30 Luglio 2007)

*re*

Anch'io sono andata in vacanza con lui.....per i figli....loro non hanno colpa...finchè si può bisogna mantenere le apparenze...certo percepiscono la mancanza di armonia...ma meglio questo che peggio...sono adolescenti..hanno i loro problemi...dvono vivere bene....
peril resto è un matrimonio bianco.....ho voglia di nuovo...cerco sguardi in cui perdermi....sono 3 anni e ancora non è successo nulla...credo capiterà anche a te....non si può mentire a se stessi.....bisognerebbe percepire la stessa voglia di ricominciare...a me non è successo e mi sono arresa.....ora attendo che i miei figli siano grandi...non farà la sua vecchiaia con me....ti "consiglio" di non ascoltare consigli da nessuno...semplicemente di conoscere le opinioni di tutti coloro che vorranno dire qualcosa..come me..come tanti.. conoscenze personali o virtuali... ma segui sempre il tuo cuore...quando il dolore si affievolirà e troverai una consapevolezza diversa..che non immaginavi..quando vedrai tutto in una maniera diversa..anche gli errori...beh lì saprai decidere cosa è meglio per te ....certo l'anima cambierà....sarai più severo con il mondo.... crederai meno nell'amore...ma sarà così.....scusami ma ho messo un pò di pensieri strettamente miei...che sento....ma non credo di essere l'unica. ti auguro un  mondo di bene.....e un abbraccio forte come un mare che ti accarezza ..ciao


adsodamelk ha detto:


> Belle parole. Ti ringrazio. Sono molto confuso e frastornato dalla situazione e, come ben spieghi, il tarlo è sempre lì che mi soffia nell'orecchio...
> Andremo in vacanza assieme tra qualche ora. Poi farò un bilancio e trarrò conclusioni...
> Buona vacanza a tutti. Ci risentiamo presto.


----------



## Old adsodamelk (28 Settembre 2007)

Scusate la lunga pausa. La vacanza è stata costellata da "visioni" di lei fare sesso con lui. Questi "fermo immagine" che mi torturano tuttora e che condizionano il mio rapporto con lei, che è sempre più sfrontata. Condizionano il rapporto scatenandomi impulsi di rifarla mia, di riprendere il possesso di ciò che lei ha ritenuto di dare ad altri.

Riprendo a postare dopo un periodo di riflessione privata.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

*Benritrovato..*



adsodamelk ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga pausa. La vacanza è stata costellata da "visioni" di lei fare sesso con lui. Questi "fermo immagine" che mi torturano tuttora e che condizionano il mio rapporto con lei, che è sempre più sfrontata. Condizionano il rapporto scatenandomi impulsi di rifarla mia, di riprendere il possesso di ciò che lei ha ritenuto di dare ad altri.
> 
> Riprendo a postare dopo un periodo di riflessione privata.


Non mi pare che finora ti sia smosso molto da qualche mese fa... è cambiato qualcosa anche in te rispetto a questa estate?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga pausa. La vacanza è stata costellata da "visioni" di lei fare sesso con lui. Questi "fermo immagine" che mi torturano tuttora e che condizionano il mio rapporto con lei, che è sempre più sfrontata. Condizionano il rapporto scatenandomi impulsi di rifarla mia, di riprendere il possesso di ciò che lei ha ritenuto di dare ad altri.
> 
> Riprendo a postare dopo un periodo di riflessione privata.


beh, dai, se non altro non ti annoi...
no, dai, scherzo.
e poi i suoi te la avevano affidata... è normale che la ritieni "tua". lei è tosta, altroché. sa da vedè se ce la fai a riportarla all'ordine. per me tu sei già bello che triturato.


----------



## Old AlexRo (28 Settembre 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga pausa. La vacanza è stata costellata da "visioni" di lei fare sesso con lui. Questi "fermo immagine" che mi torturano tuttora e che condizionano il mio rapporto con lei, che è sempre più sfrontata. Condizionano il rapporto scatenandomi impulsi di rifarla mia, di riprendere il possesso di ciò che lei ha ritenuto di dare ad altri.
> 
> Riprendo a postare dopo un periodo di riflessione privata.



Evita di diventare il suo confidente. Perdonala se è pentita o accettala se la situazione ti crea una sorta di equilibrio nello starci male. Io per un periodo di tempo mi facevo del male morboso nel voler sapere da mia moglie quello che faceva con il suo amante. Vivevo soggiogato dal pensiero che io non fossi in grado di scoparla come lui se la scopava. Oggi sto meglio (anche grazie ad una relazione fuori dal matrimonio) ma il matrimonio è allo sbando. Forse è meglio un taglio netto perchè non è possedendola con vendetta che ti rifai la vita che avevi.



Anna A ha detto:


> beh, dai, se non altro non ti annoi...
> no, dai, scherzo.
> e poi i suoi te la avevano affidata... è normale che la ritieni "tua". lei è tosta, altroché. sa da vedè se ce la fai a riportarla all'ordine. per me tu sei già bello che triturato.


Magari mi sbaglio ma mi sembra che ti ci ritrovi in lei..


----------



## Old lilith_666 (29 Settembre 2007)

*Eh,si.*


```
Magari mi sbaglio ma mi sembra che ti ci ritrovi in lei..[
```
Anche secondo me.Ma ci sono uomini così...


----------



## un giorno mi iscriverò (5 Ottobre 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga pausa. La vacanza è stata costellata da "visioni" di lei fare sesso con lui. Questi "fermo immagine" che mi torturano tuttora e che condizionano il mio rapporto con lei, che è sempre più sfrontata. Condizionano il rapporto scatenandomi impulsi di rifarla mia, di riprendere il possesso di ciò che lei ha ritenuto di dare ad altri.
> 
> Riprendo a postare dopo un periodo di riflessione privata.


Scusa caro Adso (ma sei VERAMENTE Adsodamelk? Era un mito per me) 
Ma la soluzione a mio parere è la seguente:
- Pancia in dentro, petto in fuori, testa alta
- Prendere la suddetta a calcioni nel culo (e che facciano male) fino alla porta di casa
- Chiudere la porta
- Invitare a casa una bella figa che lei conosce (e possibilmente detesta), combinarci il possibile e non.
- Telefonare alla stronza e raccontarle ciò che è successo con dovizia di particolari, dopodichè iniziare il lungo lavoro per rifarsi una vita, sordi a qualunque protesta o pianto lei possa inscenare. Il tradimento non si perdona. MAI.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

un giorno mi iscriverò ha detto:


> Ma la soluzione a mio parere è la seguente:
> - Pancia in dentro, petto in fuori, testa alta
> - Prendere la suddetta a calcioni nel culo (e che facciano male) fino alla porta di casa
> - Chiudere la porta
> ...


aiuto... ma l'amore dove sta? Che è? Sto in un altro mondo io... mah...


----------



## un giorno mi iscriverò (5 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> aiuto... ma l'amore dove sta? Che è? Sto in un altro mondo io... mah...


l'amore è biunivoco per definizione. Se così non è, via veloci.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

un giorno mi iscriverò ha detto:


> l'amore è biunivoco per definizione. Se così non è, via veloci.


E se si tradisce amando comunque il  tradito? Come la mettiamo? Un altro che o l'amore si merita o appunto, via veloci...


----------



## un giorno mi iscriverò (5 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E se si tradisce amando comunque il  tradito? Come la mettiamo? Un altro che o l'amore si merita o appunto, via veloci...


Ci pensava prima.

A parte il fatto che se tradisci ami in modo incompleto o comunque malsano...


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

un giorno mi iscriverò ha detto:


> Ci pensava prima.
> 
> A parte il fatto che se tradisci ami in modo incompleto o comunque malsano...



Eh anch'io la pensavo così, una volta. Poi la vita ti cambia, e ti apre la mente...


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh anch'io la pensavo così, una volta. Poi la vita ti cambia, e ti apre la mente...


E secondo te apre solo la mente???.....
Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E secondo te apre solo la mente???.....
> Bruja


Beh l'importante è che la vita non ti chiuda il cuore...


----------



## un giorno mi iscriverò (5 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh anch'io la pensavo così, una volta. Poi la vita ti cambia, e ti apre la mente...


capisco che si possa essere flessibili in casi MOLTO particolari.

Ma chi ha tradito una volta probabilmente lo rifarà. Meglio risparmiarsi certe sofferenze.

Ah, non ho una mente chiusa, semplicemente penso di valere. Se mi tradisci, ciao. Prima o poi mi riprenderò e prima o poi troverò qualcuna che apprezza e non sputa nel piatto dove mangia.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

un giorno mi iscriverò ha detto:


> Ma chi ha tradito una volta probabilmente lo rifarà.


Sì. Ma amare è dare. 'Sta storia del meritarsi l'amore non mi è mai piaciuta...


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh l'importante è che la vita non ti chiuda il cuore...


Sarà come dici ma il cuore ha anche altre vie per farsi valere, e spesso le vie del cuore sono indipendenti da quelle del piacere; nei tradimenti di amore ne vedo sempre pochino.... innamoramento (che è altro), voglia di trasgressione, piacere personale, compensazione etc....  il cuore spesso in questi frangenti è a riposo ma noi facciamo finta che sia coinvolto per sentitrci migliori.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Ottobre 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> _Distrutto in tutti i sensi. Non mi ha risparmiato nulla. Sono abbattuto. Umiliato. Devastato. _
> _Guardandomi negli occhi mi ha riempito di dettagli. Tutti i dettagli. _
> _Un ghigno che non le conoscevo. Un coltello nello stomaco. Inopportuno: non serviva farmi così male. Non lo meritavo. _
> _*Il tutto ribadendomi che lei mi ama alla follia e "sono l'uomo della sua vita". *_
> ...


Intervengo solo per sottolineare una cosa:
...azzz....con più il tempo trascorre, con più m'accorgo che i traditori non hanno molta fantasia...sembrano fatti con lo stesso stampino!
Dai, adesso è ora di finirla...raccontano tutti (o quasi) sempre la stessa solfa, la stessa menata...eccheccavolo! Tradiscono ma amano chi stanno tradendo: ma chi vogliono prendere per i fondelli?
Air


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà come dici ma il cuore ha anche altre vie per farsi valere, e spesso le vie del cuore sono indipendenti da quelle del piacere; nei tradimenti di amore ne vedo sempre pochino.... innamoramento (che è altro), voglia di trasgressione, piacere personale, compensazione etc....  il cuore spesso in questi frangenti è a riposo ma noi facciamo finta che sia coinvolto per sentitrci migliori.
> Bruja


Sì sì assolutamente d'accordo su questo. Io parlavo in generale, della vita che ci porta anche delusioni e sofferenza e magari per smettere di stare male si chiude il cuore.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per sottolineare una cosa:
> ...azzz....con più il tempo trascorre, con più m'accorgo che i traditori non hanno molta fantasia...sembrano fatti con lo stesso stampino!
> Dai, adesso è ora di finirla...raccontano tutti (o quasi) sempre la stessa solfa, la stessa menata...eccheccavolo! Tradiscono ma amano chi stanno tradendo: ma chi vogliono prendere per i fondelli?
> Air




















   Il mio ex marito diceva ... amo te ma lei è più leggera...


----------



## Old Marat (5 Ottobre 2007)

Ciao, ho letto i tuoi post.
Una cosa veramente mi atterisce...come ha potuto raccontarti tutti i particolari? 
Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere cosa l'abbia spinta, non a tradirti, ma a farti la cronaca dell'atto.
Per ferirti?
L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che abbia voluto, in maniera quantomeno sadica, farti capire la sua insoddisfazione sessuale.
Ma poi ho letto che filavate alla granda...ma è prorio così?
Sicuramente voleva provocarti.
Una curiosità. Il tradimento l'hai scoperto tu e quindi l'hai messa con le spalle al muro incalzandola di domande, oppure ha spontaneamente confessato "il reato"?
Vedo comunque che sei stato e forse tuttora lo sei molto innamorato di lei e l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è che se decidi di perdonarla devi ASSOLUTAMENTE non pensare più a ciò che ti ha detto e alla persona con cui l'ha fatto...altrimenti davvero rischi di impazzire.

In bocca al lupo
Marat




adsodamelk ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga pausa. La vacanza è stata costellata da "visioni" di lei fare sesso con lui. Questi "fermo immagine" che mi torturano tuttora e che condizionano il mio rapporto con lei, che è sempre più sfrontata. Condizionano il rapporto scatenandomi impulsi di rifarla mia, di riprendere il possesso di ciò che lei ha ritenuto di dare ad altri.
> 
> Riprendo a postare dopo un periodo di riflessione privata.


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì assolutamente d'accordo su questo. Io parlavo in generale, della vita che ci porta anche delusioni e sofferenza e magari per smettere di stare male si chiude il cuore.


 
Eri fuori peso??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















La verità è che si capisce il detto "la minchia non vuole pensieri".... è così facile con chi è "leggera" perchè non ha altro compito che esserlo... 
Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Eri fuori peso??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   circa dieci kg meno di lei, troppo leggera da quel punto di vista


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> Hai ragione. In linea teorica bisognerebbe spegnere il cervello e resettare tutto.
> Ma il fatto che lui me l'abbia "sporcata" e, soprattutto lei si sia fatta consapevolmente "sbatt.re" (scusate il termine forte, ma è quello che lei ha usato nel suo vomitevole resoconto) da lui e lei abbia cercato questo approccio, mi pulsa in testa.


e' una troia è basta, CHI NASCDE TONDO NON PUO' MORIRE QUADRATO, se l'ha fatto una volta di certo si ripeterà.

NESSUNA FIDUCIA AMICO MIO


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per sottolineare una cosa:
> ...azzz....con più il tempo trascorre, con più m'accorgo che i traditori non hanno molta fantasia...sembrano fatti con lo stesso stampino!
> Dai, adesso è ora di finirla...raccontano tutti (o quasi) sempre la stessa solfa, la stessa menata...eccheccavolo! Tradiscono ma amano chi stanno tradendo: ma chi vogliono prendere per i fondelli?
> Air


MA INFATTI tranne i malati di mente (come è susccesso a me) sono delle fotocopie, sono solo dei deboli complessati che non amano se stessi e figurati gli altri, non sanno nemmeno cosa sia l'amore, chi ama rispetta


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> MA INFATTI tranne i malati di mente (come è susccesso a me) sono delle fotocopie, sono solo dei deboli complessati che non amano se stessi e figurati gli altri, non sanno nemmeno cosa sia l'amore, chi ama rispetta













E se il tuo non è amore...dimmelo tu cos'è ....dadadidumpà!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà come dici ma il cuore ha anche altre vie per farsi valere, e spesso le vie del cuore sono indipendenti da quelle del piacere; nei tradimenti di amore ne vedo sempre pochino.... innamoramento (che è altro), voglia di trasgressione, piacere personale, compensazione etc.... il cuore spesso in questi frangenti è a riposo ma noi facciamo finta che sia coinvolto per sentitrci migliori.
> Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

adsodamelk ha detto:


> _Distrutto in tutti i sensi. Non mi ha risparmiato nulla. Sono abbattuto. Umiliato. Devastato. _
> _Guardandomi negli occhi mi ha riempito di dettagli. Tutti i dettagli. _
> _Un ghigno che non le conoscevo. Un coltello nello stomaco. Inopportuno: non serviva farmi così male. Non lo meritavo. _
> _Il tutto ribadendomi che lei mi ama alla follia e "sono l'uomo della sua vita". _
> ...


... amico mio... non ci vuole mica tanto a capirlo... hi, hi, hi... TU sei un _MASOCHISTA_ e LEI una _SADICA_... tutto qui... diversamente, LEI non ti avrebbe raccontato tutti i particolari e TU, non seresti rimasto lì ad ascoltarli... intendi?... una facile previsione?... _TU & LEI_... _for_-ever!... hi, hi, hi... certo che vi amate... lo credo bene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _TU & LEI_... _for_-ever!... hi, hi, hi... certo che vi amate... lo credo bene... hi, hi, hi...[/SIZE]




















   il problema è quando i ruoli si alternano, sai il casino...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> il problema è quando i ruoli si alternano, sai il casino...


No, no, se si alternano bene... è una vera delizia... in ogni sadico c'è un masochista... e viceversa... un semplice cambiamento _per contrasto_...


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> No, no, se si alternano bene... è una vera delizia... in ogni sadico c'è un masochista... e viceversa... un semplice cambiamento _per contrasto_...


Lo so Chen, lo so...


----------



## lele51 (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Figli ????*

Collega di sfortuna, non serviva che ti illustrassi "TUTTO", gia con il sapersi tradito basta per soffrire, il resto mi sembra cattiveria nei tuoi confronti, il dolore passa..e lascia posto ad altre cose (odio, vendetta, etc.) non dimenticherai mai quello che è sucesso, io da due anni vivo la tua stessa malattia, la prima cosa che pensi alzandoti alla mattina e sempre la stessa con la che ti addormenti, non ha senso vivere così, piano piano l'amore ed i sentimenti che provi per lei non saranno più gli stessi e SE NON CI SONO BAMBINI nel matrimonio il meglio che puoi fare è cambiare ARIA, molla tutto e rifatti una vita decente, il ricordo ti seguirà, ma non vedendola tutti i giorni non soffrirai come adesso, il tutto rimarrà come un  brutto ricordo e mi raccomando non assumere l'atteggiamento del colpevole, se non sei un donnaiolo, un topo di osteria o altro...non esiste giustificazione per quello che ti ha fatto e meno a divertirsi con i dettagli, sembrerebbe che si sta vendicando per qualcosa che tu gli hai fatto????, in ogni caso, dammi retta...non te lo scorderai mai, e anche se ti tratta d'ora in avanti come il Rè della casa, tu penserai che sta fingendo, penserari che ha in mente l'altro quando stà zitta e quando comincerà di nuovo ad attuare non normalmente, penserai che stà cominciando tutto d'accapo... non cè scampo ne via di mezzo che ti permettere recuperare la serenità...solo il fatto di lasciarla alle spalle e ricominciare...
Stammi bene e non darti al bere...sò che ci stai provando per lenire il dolore...ma non vale la pena rovinarsi il fisico per una donna che non ti ama...


----------



## lele51 (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Sante parole*



			
				un giorno mi iscriverò; ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa caro Adso (ma sei VERAMENTE Adsodamelk? Era un mito per me)
> Ma la soluzione a mio parere è la seguente:
> - Pancia in dentro, petto in fuori, testa alta
> - Prendere la suddetta a calcioni nel culo (e che facciano male) fino alla porta di casa
> ...


E' la via giusta, non esitare e vai avanti


----------



## lele51 (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Per mk2*



			
				Emmekappa2; ha detto:
			
		

> E se si tradisce amando comunque il  tradito? Come la mettiamo? Un altro che o l'amore si merita o appunto, via veloci...


Se AMI tua moglie, o la tua compagna o la tua fidanzata...semplicemente non ti interessa nessun'altro, non esiste TRADIRE e amare il TRADITO allo stesso tempo, ma scherziamo????
Se AMI davvero non hai bisogno di dimostrarti che ancora sei attivo o bello o appetibile per l'altro sesso...semplicemente sei felice e soddisfatto del tuo partner....il resto sono cazzate..


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Se AMI tua moglie, o la tua compagna o la tua fidanzata...semplicemente non ti interessa nessun'altro, non esiste TRADIRE e amare il TRADITO allo stesso tempo, ma scherziamo????
> Se AMI davvero non hai bisogno di dimostrarti che ancora sei attivo o bello o appetibile per l'altro sesso...semplicemente sei felice e soddisfatto del tuo partner....il resto sono cazzate..


 
Santa santissima verità.....


----------

